# Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*Lachen oder Weinen? 
Wahlprüfstein DAFV​*Kommentar

Cool - der DAFV hat nun auch Wahlprüfsteine veröffentlicht - und es ist, wie befürchtet:
http://files.dafv.de/Wahlpruefsteine2017.pdf

Und fängt gleich mit einem Fehler an:
Angeln wäre die naturverträglichste Form des Fischens, schreibt der DAFV da...

Ne, lieber DAFV - Angeln ist eben Angeln und gerade nicht Fischen!

Auch wenn das mundartlich teilweise so gebraucht wird.

Sonst hätten sie ja beide Begriffe auch nicht bringen müssen in diesem Zusammenhang, dass das eine eine Form des  anderen sei - ISSES NICHT!!

*ANGELN IST ANGELN, nicht fischen, nicht Teil oder Form des Fischens und vor allem NICHT ANGELFISCHEN!*

Aber weiter im Text:
*Unspezifische Angelverbote*
Ansonsten fragen sie bei der ersten Frage nach "unspezifischen Angelverboten" - was soll das?

Erstens ist JEDES und nicht nur "unspezifische" Angelverbote von einem Angelverband zuerst mal abzulehnen und zu bekämpfen!!

Zweitens ist vom DAFV vorgelegte Frage nach den Angelverboten in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ insofern "lächerlich,", da die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, als Präsidentin des DAFV doch zusammen mit Herrn Vollborn vom LSFV-SH und auch später noch einmal in Berlin im BMUB war um zu "verhandeln" (man hörte ja, sie selber würde Verbote als Biologin verstehen) - warum muss sie dann nachfragen?
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

Keine Antwort erhalten vom BMUB, obwohl sie extra hingefahren ist, dass  man nun nachfragen muss, oder wie??


Die zweite Frage ist wieder typisches DAFV-Schützergesülze, das nichts direkt mit Angeln zu tun hat - höchstens insofern, dass Angler nachher "unspezifisch" ausgesperrt werden, wenn sie mit viel Herzblut und Arbeit für durchgängige oder naturnähere Gewässer gesorgt haben:
*Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie*
Die für Angler WIRKLICH WICHTIGE FRAGE, wie man verhindert, dass nach Renaturierungen und Umsetzung der WRRL Angler nicht ausgesperrt oder benachteiligt werden, die stellte der DAFV NATÜRLICH NICHT!!

Auch die dritte Frage ist nur indirekt überhaupt für Angler relevant, wieder reines DAFV-Schützergesülze ohne jeden praktischen Wert für Angler und das Angeln:
*Nutzung von Ausgleichsgeldern für Maßnahmen des Fischartenschutzes*

Auch der nächste Punkt ist wieder reines Schützergedöns ohne direkten Bezug zu Angeln und Angeln: 
*Förderung der Stromproduktion durch das EEG im Widerspruch zu den Zielen der Wasserrahmenrichtline (WRRL)*

Ebenfalls wieder mau:
*Fischartenschutz/Kormoran Anteil gefährdeter Süßwasserarten*
Beim Kormoran wiederum wird die Inkompetenz des DAFV deutlich. Statt zu fragen, wie die nachweisbaren Schäden durch Kormoran verhindert oder wenigstens finanziell ausgeglichen werden können (siehe u. a. Veröffentlichungen des Anglerverband Niedersachsen zum Thema, http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-11-28_AVN-Faktencheck_Kormoran_final_web.pdf und http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-12-06_AVN-ExpertenInterview_MBostroem.pdf), fragen die danach, "ob der gegenwärtige Schutzstatus des Kormorans noch zeitgemäß wäre"?

Auch wieder nur Schützergedöns beim Thema Aal:
*Aalverordnung der EU *
Statt nachzufragen, wie es sein kann, dass teilweise im gleichen Fluss (Rhein) auf der einen Seite das Aalangeln verboten ist (Baden-Württemberg) und in weiteren Bundesländern nicht (Rheinland Pfalz, Hessen, NRW); kommen sie mit Turbinenschäden (richtig, aber nicht anglerrelevant, wenn wie in B-W Aalangeln eh verboten wurde) und Fragen nach der EU-Aalverordnung.

*Reinhaltung Gewässer*
Auch die Frage nach der Reinhaltung der Gewässer ist nur bedingt anglerspezifisch - selbst in Zeiten als auf dem Rhein Schaumberge schwammen, wurde noch geangelt. 
Hier daher alleine auf Landwirte/Biogasanlagen im Zusammenhang mit  §62 des
Wasserhaushaltsgesetzes abzustellen und zu fragen ist schlicht (wieder einmal) viel zu kurz gesprungen und zu "anglerunspezifisch".. 
Interessanter wäre da die Frage, ab welcher Verunreinigung der Staat evtl. Angeln verbieten will und was er dafür unternimmt, das es so weit nicht kommt.

*Entnahmefenster*
Und dann der größte Hammer des DAFV, der wieder einmal am meisten beweist, wie wenig Ahnung von der Praxis diese Damen und Herren haben, die fragen BUNDESparteien nach dem Küchenfenster:
*Wie bewerten Sie die Einführung eines solchen für einzelne Fischarten spezifisch festzulegenden Entnahmefensters als Ersatz für das Mindestmaß?*

Gerade der DAFV, der immer Wert darauf legt, dass er nicht für Länderdinge zuständig sei, mischt sich hier bei Schonmaß/Schonzeit, die klar in die Kompetenz der Länder, der Landesfischereigesetze und Verordnungen fällt, in Länderdinge ein.
Und fragt auch noch Bundesparteien, die dafür keinerlei Zuständigkeit haben. 

Das ist doch  nur ein Brocken, mit dem der anglerfeindliche (andere sagen sogar anglerschädliche) DAFV eine Basisnähe beweisen will, die er weder aktuell noch in seinen Vorgängerverbänden jemals hatte.

*Fazit*
Ausser bei "unspezifischen Angelverboten" (die der DAFV selber mit verbockt hat) ging es NIE direkt um anglerische Belange bei den Wahlprüfsteinen des DAFV.
Teilweise wie beim Küchenfenster sogar um Dinge, die klar in die Landespolitik gehören.

Ob der DAFV diese Wahlprüfsteine den Bundesparteien vorgelegt oder es gelassen hätte:
Für Angler und das Angeln wärs wurscht gewesen..

*Und dafür so lange?*
Und dass sie dazu so viel länger gebraucht haben wie wir für unseren substantiellen, an Anglern und dem Angeln orientierten Wahlprüfstein (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746) mit ihren ganzen hochbezahlten Hauptamtlern und der Masse an Ehrenamtlern, das zeigt für mich, wie dringend dieser DAFV den Platz für eine Organisation frei machen muss, die kompetent und zielgerichtet Angeln und Angler vertritt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Unser Prüfstein zum Vergleich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Vorsitzende,
> wir wissen, dass wir sehr früh dran sind mit unserem Wahlprüfstein für die Parteivorsitzenden zur Bundestagswahl 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## Worscht (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

"Anglerinnen und Angler müssen zur Erlangung eines Angelscheins
eine Prüfung ablegen und beispielsweise ihre Kenntnis der Fischarten, ihre Fähigkeit zum
tierschutzgerechten Umgang mit den Fischen nachweisen." 

Ein Erkenntnis von Frau Dr.?
1. Ist Frau Dr. keine Anglerin.
2. Hat Frau Dr. gar keinen Angelschein.
3. Hat Frau Dr. ihre Unkenntnis der Fischarten bereits nachgewiesen.
4. Vom tatsächlichen tierschutzgerechten Umgang hat Frau Dr. wohl kaum Kenntnis.

Und da bildet sich Frau Dr. ein, für Angler sprechen zu dürfen? Nein, sie ist völlig fehl am Platz, wie auch die gesamte Führungsriege. Ich habe selten so viel Inkompetenz erlebt.

Da kann man weder lachen noch weinen. Dafür ist es viel zu erst und 5 Minuten vor Zwölf für das Angeln in Deutschland. Dieser ganze Wahlprüfstein geht komplett am Angeln vorbei. Das ist doch eher eine Steilvorlage für weitere Beschränkungen des Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

schon bitter, ja, da kann ich durchaus zustimmen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Weder lachen noch weinen..

Fremdschämen !

Erreicht zwar nicht ganz das grottige und lächerliche Niveau der Stellungnahme zu PETA aber auf der DAFV Peinlichkeits-und Inkompetenzkala würde ich durchaus 7 von 10 Punkten vergeben.

Weichgespülte Wischiwaschi Fragen,während wichtige Themen nicht einmal Ansatzweise erwähnt werden.

Amateurhaft gestaltete Wahlprüfmarshmallows 

Die Fragen beantwortet nahezu jeder x beliebige Partei Ortsvorstand noch neben dem studieren der BuLi Ergebnisse vom Wochenende und 'nem Telefonat mit der Autowerkstatt.

Aber ist halt typisch DAFV..wer überall
(ausser bei der eigenen Klientel) einen auf "everybodys darling" macht,wird irgendwann von keinem mehr für voll genommen.

Wundert daher also nicht,das diese Saboteure in und an der eigenen Sache,in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung und prakt.Einflussnahme,am Rande der 
Bedeutungslosigkeit hinvegetieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

PETA-Artikel ist gutes Stichwort, daraus, auch zu (leider) hundert Prozent passend hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das ist eine schlichte Bankrotterklärung des DAFV gegenüber Anglern und Angeln und selbst für organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer!*
> 
> 
> Wer als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer immer noch diesen Verband über seinen Verein und Landesverband bezahlt, wählt und unterstützt, dem kann man nach diesen klaren Veröffentlichungen des DAFV selber nur sagen:
> *Du unterstützt Anglerfeinde!*


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Hab's bisher nur anfliegen können, schau mir das später mal gründlich an.

Erster Eindruck:
- aua!
- aber absolut DAFV-Style |rolleyes
- das wird doch Seggelke gemacht haben, vermute ich,
hätte er er sich nicht einfach etwas an dem hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746
etwas langhangeln können um wenigstens ein paar Anglerthemen drin haben zu können?

Später sicher mehr dazu. #d


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> hätte er er sich nicht einfach etwas an dem hier
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746
> etwas langhangeln können um wenigstens ein paar Anglerthemen drin haben zu können?



Passt schon..zeitgemässe Anglerthemen, stellen für diesen DAFV eh böhmische Dörfer dar.

Sich da ranzuwagen,kann mit 99% der derzeitigen Riege nur in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - das wird doch Seggelke gemacht haben, vermute ich,


Der neue Geschäftsführer hat sich doch mit seinen Kenntnissen und Fähigkeiten prima in den DAFV und gegen Angler eingefügt.

Hat ja auch kaum jemand anders erwartet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318889

Sein unsägliches Statement zum Fall Augenthaler passt da genauso rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143
wie auch beim Kampf gegen PETA früher:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319581 und http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322406, darauf wie gewohnt Kommunikationsverweigerung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319758 bis zur katastrophalen PETA-Veröffentlichung jetzt aktuell http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324782, während andere wenigstens überhaupt mal für Angler einspringen (ne, keine DAFVler natürlich):
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319954

Ich hab ihn kennen gelernt und er ist eigentlich ein netter Kerl.

Dass er von Lobbyarbeit für Angler und vernünftiger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit augenscheinlich keine Ahnung hat und bei seinem anglerfeindlichen Tun sicher auch vom NABU oder BUND bezahlt werden könnte, stimmt mich traurig.

Ob er selber als verantwortlicher Geschäftsführer, einer der vielen anderen zu gut bezahlten Hauptamtler im DAFV oder einer der vielen "kompetenten" Ehrenamtler diese unsäglichen Pamphlete zu PETA und hier aktuell als Wahlprüfstein veranlasst, verfasst oder veröffentlicht haben, ist da eigentlich wurscht:
In Sachen Kompetenz und Anglerfeindlichkeit passen die in meinen Augen alle gut zusammen......

Wenn die "Ergebnisse" ein so deutliches Bild abgeben, da nützt auch nix, dass Herr Seggelke angelfischen geht im Gegensatz zur kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan....


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass er von Lobbyarbeit für Angler und vernünftiger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit augenscheinlich keine Ahnung hat und bei seinem anglerfeindlichen Tun sicher auch vom NABU oder BUND bezahlt werden könnte, stimmt mich traurig.


Biologe, Berufsanfänger, lt. Satzung Befugnisse die einer Sekretärin entsprechen, einen Arbeitgeber der selbst keinerlei Ahnung von diesen Themen oder auch nur von deren Bedeutung hat,...
was will man da erwarten? #c

Viel Schuld kann man ihm da nicht geben,
ausser dass er überhaupt bei dieser Organisation eingestiegen ist.
Die Schuld liegt eindeutig bei der Organisation selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Biologe, Berufsanfänger, lt. Satzung Befugnisse die einer Sekretärin entsprechen, einen Arbeitgeber der selbst keinerlei Ahnung von diesen Themen oder auch nur von deren Bedeutung hat,...
> was will man da erwarten? #c


Wie kann man als anständiger Angler da arbeiten wollen, das wär die richtige Frage..

Ich weiss ja auch nicht, ob er den Dr... selber verfasst hat oder nur veröffentlichen muss...

Ist ja aber auch wurscht:
Es zeigt sich, wie man beim Wahlprüfstein wieder einmal mehr sehen kann, beim DAFV in allen Positionen Kontinuität in "Kompetenz" und Anglerfeindlichkeit...


----------



## smithie (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie kann man als anständiger Angler da arbeiten wollen, das wär die richtige Frage..


Aufgrund der Hoffnung etwas bewegen zu können.
Nur wenn Du von allen Seiten mit dem gleichen Gewäsch berieselt wirds, hältst Du es auch irgendwann für richtig.

Einige steigen früher aus #h
andere brauchen länger...


----------



## smithie (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

PS: einen Text formattiert hat bei denen auch noch nie jemand, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

grins - wegen der letzten Überschrift?
;-))

Kleinigkeiten gegen die Anglerfeindlichkeit und das Versagen in Sachen Lobbyarbeit..


Davon ab:
Witzig auch, dass sie in der Beschreibung auf ihrer Seite schreiben, sie hätten Wahlprüfsteine erstellt, die *"uns Angler"*, Angelvereine und -verbände betreffen würden......

Die DAFVler sind keine Angler - und schon gar nicht brauchen die mit "uns" kommen!
In deren Verbandsführung gibt es keine Angler, schon laut ihrem Namen sind das nur Angelfischer!
Die demnach auch nicht angeln, sondern angelfischen gehen..!!

Und wie die drauf kommen, dass diese albernen Fragen des DAFV tatsächlich normale und richtige Angler interessieren würden, das würde mich doch mal interessieren.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie die drauf kommen, dass diese albernen Fragen des DAFV tatsächlich normale und richtige Angler interessieren würden, das würde mich doch mal interessieren.


DAS ist ja das Gruselige!
Die glauben das wirklich!

Dass das die Dinge sind, die _uns_ bewegen
und mit denen sie sich beschäftigen sollten.

Da muss einen auch nix mehr wundern.


----------



## Swordfisher (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Und wo ist das Problem? Wo gibts an diesem Text seitens des DAFV wirklich etwas auszusetzen? 

Hier wird vom Forenbetreiber wieder einmal unnötig in BILD-Manier Stimmung gemacht, die echt entbehrlich wäre. 

Schaltet doch einfach mal euer Hirn ein.... 

Wenn es Thomas9904 wirklich ein Anliegen wäre, etwas zu verändern, dann könnte er sich ja bei einem Landesverband oder dem DAFV engagieren - aber das tut er nicht, denn dann könnte er ja nicht mehr hetzen.... Wie die AfD, Hetze auf unterstem Niveau...

Ist der Forenadmin wirklich so paranoid, dass er an jeder Ecke die Schützermafia (die es nichtmal gibt) sieht?

Wer nämlich sein Hirn einschaltet und den Text des DAFV nochmal liest, wird feststellen, dass darin kein einziger Punkt steht, der irgendwas gegen Angler bedeutet. Kein Einziger.

Und Thomas, dein Ausraster wegen der Bezeichnung "Angelfischerei" setzt dem Ganzen ja die Krone auf. Fischen ist Fischfang, Angeln ist einer Form des Fischfangs, eben mit einer Angel - deswegen Angelfischerei...

Lächerlich...


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

So, ich hab mir diesen Murks 
http://files.dafv.de/Wahlpruefsteine2017.pdf
mal genauer angeschaut.

Beim 3ten Satz reicht es eigentlich auch schon; 

_"Es gibt keinen Beifang"_... das sollten sie den Anglern im Saarland, Bayern & Schleswig-Holstein mal sagen, die auch ungewollte Fänge entnehmen müssen ...aber ich schweife vom eigentlichen Thema ab.

Es fällt aber auch schwer dran zu bleiben, weil das Gesülze absolut einschläfernd ist.

Die Themen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, Ausgleichsgelder, EEG vs WRR, ... was zur Hölle hat das mit Angeln zu tun? #c

Ok, ist alles auch nicht völlig unwichtig, aber sind das etwa die Themen, die wir Angler oben auf dem Zettel haben?
Was nützt uns, wenn irgendein Hinterbänkler im Bundestag von seiner Fraktionsspitze den Auftrag bekommt auf so ein Gesülze zu antworten?
Ist das dann ein Wahlkriterium für uns Angler? |kopfkrat

Wohl kaum! #d


Wie kommt es, dass der DAFV meint, das seien die Punkte, an denen Angler ihre Parteipräferenzen anlegen?
Antwort: weil sie keine Ahnung haben was uns bewegt, interessiert, auf den Nägeln brennt!



Zwei Themen fallen aus dem Rahmen:


- unspezifische Angelverbote
dazu hat Thomas eigentlich schon alles gesagt


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ansonsten fragen sie bei der ersten Frage nach "unspezifischen Angelverboten" - was soll das?
> 
> Erstens ist JEDES und nicht nur "unspezifische" Angelverbote von einem Angelverband zuerst mal abzulehnen und zu bekämpfen!!
> 
> ...



- das Entnahmefenster
...hab das jetzt mehrfach gelesen und frage mich: was soll das?

Da werden Politiker gefragt, die darauf keinen Einfluss haben (ist Ländersache).

Da wird Arlinghaus zitiert, ohne Erläuterung wer das ist _(als wenn ein Bundestagsabgeordneter das weiß) _

und ohne großen Sinn, denn wenn ich ihn zitiere, dann doch mit wissenschaftlichen Argumenten pro Küchenfenster und nicht mit einer Definition, die sowieso schon zuvor gemacht wurde.

Da kommt ein Satz, 

Zitat: _"Ältere und somit große Tiere müssen laut Gesetz, wenn sie geangelt werden, auch entnommen werden"_, 

der schlichtweg falsch ist!
Welches Gesetz soll das denn bitteschön sein?

Auch vom Schreibstil ist dieser Punkt anders... ich denke, den hat wohl jemand anders formuliert als die Punkte zuvor.
Motto: 'irgendwas bei Anglern populäres muss da noch mit rein'.
Nur ist dies leider ohne Sinn & Verstand geschehen.

Zusammengefasst ist dieser "Wahlprüfstein" absolut misslungen, nicht der Rede wert, und ein peinliches Bild für eine Organisation, die eigentlich Lobbyismus für uns Angler in genau diesem Bundestag betreiben soll.


Eigentlich wollte ich den DAFV-Murks 
den von der AB-Redaktion erstelltem Wahlprüfstein 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746
analytisch gegenüberstellen.

Das ist aber genauso unmöglich wie ein Vergleichstest zwischen einem Bobbycar und einem Land Rover Discovery.

Denn in dem AB-Wahlprüfstein geht es ganz konkret um die >bundespolitisch< relevanten Top-Themen der Angler (Förderung/Schutz des Angelns, Peta, Anzeigenterror,...), sogar um den Kern dieser Themen, wie hier in dieser Frage:
_" 2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?
Denn es gibt ja zig sinnvolle Gründe mehr als reine Verwertung..."_
Dazu sind die Fragen rhetorisch klar und psychologisch raffiniert formuliert.

Und wieder mal kommt die Frage auf:
Wofür wird eigentlich der DAFV von Anglern bezahlt? #q


----------



## Worscht (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

@ Swordfisher
Das Problem an diesem "Text" ist, dass es nur einmal um die Angler geht - beim Entnahmefenster. Ansonsten unterscheidet sich dieser sogenannte "Wahlprüfstein" nicht vom Stil anderer "Naturschutzverbände".
Natürlich ist der Naturschutz grundlegendes Anliegen der Angler. Das ist ureigenstes Interesse. Aber in dem "Text" geht es nur um den Naturschutz fast ohne Angeln. Aber wir sind Angler und das sollte schon im Vordergrund stehen.
Vielleicht sollte Frau Dr. in ihre eigenen Leitsätze schauen. Und die sind ja nun schon weit weg vom Angeln.

Und ja - ich bin Angler und kein Angelfischer oder sonst was. Und das seit vielen Jahren. 

Und nein, ich fühle mich von Frau Dr. & Co nicht vertreten. Kann ja auch nicht sein, da sie nicht Angeln geht......nicht mal Angelfischen.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



Swordfisher schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Wo gibts an diesem Text seitens des DAFV wirklich etwas auszusetzen?
> Das wurde doch hinreichend dargestellt.
> 
> Wenn es Thomas9904 wirklich ein Anliegen wäre, etwas zu verändern, dann könnte er sich ja bei einem Landesverband oder dem DAFV engagieren
> ...


-->Richtig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



Worscht schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Naturschutz grundlegendes Anliegen der Angler



Dezenter Einspruch

Das grundlegende Anliegen ist zuerst einmal...Angeln=Naturnutzung mit Verantwortung=Schutz da,wo es fachlich begründeten(!) Sinn macht und nicht dort,wo ihn sich Aussenstehende Ideologen und grenzwertige Demagogen wünschen bzw erzwingen möchten.



Worscht schrieb:


> Aber in dem "Text" geht es nur um den Naturschutz fast ohne Angeln. Aber wir sind Angler und das sollte schon im Vordergrund stehen.



Siehste..[emoji6] 

Und genau das,hat der kontraproduktive
VDSF 2.0/DAFV bis heute nicht gerafft,nicht in einer Publikation..die Prioritätenfolge mag banal klingen,hat aber in der falschen Reihenfolge einen fiesen Bumerangeffekt.

Man riskiert damit,in seinem eigentlichen Metier die Deutungshoheit zu verlieren.

Erst recht,wenn man wie der DAFV mal genau 0 Ahnung von effizienter Lobbyarbeit hat..die graben vor lauter vorauseilenden(wie überflüssigen) Schutzwahn unser aller Grab.

Als Bestattungsunternehmen wären die genial,als Interessenvertretung für Angler(so das Eigenlob..machts nicht wahrer) ein einziges Desaster.


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir diesen Murks
> http://files.dafv.de/Wahlpruefsteine2017.pdf
> 
> Die Themen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, Ausgleichsgelder, EEG vs WRR, ... was zur Hölle hat das mit Angeln zu tun? #c
> ...


Das genau ist das Problem, dass Angler nicht kapieren dass da entscheidende Dinge passieren, die direkten Einfluß auf das Angeln haben.
Ich wäre froh, wenn die Verbände zur WRRL, dem Wassergesetz und dem Einspeisungsgesetz klare Stellung beziehen würden und am Beispiel der WRR bei der Politik die Erfüllung einfordern.
Aber zu viele Angler wollen einfach nur angeln, in welchem Rechtsrahmen das stattfinden soll ist denen egal. Da müsste man ja mal was lesen ausser der "AnglerBild" und sich mit Politik auseinandersetzen.
Also  gibt es Verbände die das tun sollten. Aber weils den Anglern egal ist und die Verbandsfunktionäre Angler sind oder waren beisst sich die Katze wieder in den Schwanz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Aber zu viele Angler wollen einfach nur angeln,


RICHTIG!!

WEIL SIE ANGLER SIND!!! 

*Genau deswegen ist man Angler, weil man Angeln will *- und genau DAS müssen die Verbanditen zuerst mal begreifen!!

Dass Verbände ZUALLERERST dazu da sind, Anglern ein möglichst preiswertes Angeln in möglichst attraktiven Gewässern zu ermöglichen,  ohne überbordende bescheuerte Regelungen und ohne Gefahr zu laufen wegen irgendwelchen Schützern und Rechtlern ständig angezeigt zu werden.

Solange ich immer mehr bescheuerte Verbote und Regeln  bekomme, solange (oft genug von Anglern) nach oder wegen WRRL renaturierte Gewässer am Ende mit Angelverboten belegt werden, solange immer mehr Zufahrts-, Anfahrts- und Betretungsverbote kommen, solange muss ich mir um WRRL-Umsetzung als Angler nicht zuerst Gedanken machen.

Wenn diese grundlegenden Dinge (keine weiteren Angelverbote/Einschränkungen)  geregelt sind, siehts anders aus.

Solange aber Angler für Politik wie Verbanditen auszusperrende Störenfriede sind, ist zuerst das zu ändern.

Mir nützt kein Fluss was, an dem die WRRL gilt, wenn ich da nachher nicht mehr angeln darf.

Erst wenn die Verbandler ihre Arbeit gemacht haben, dass Angler und Angeln nicht immer weiter ausgesperrt wird, haben die einen Cent für anderes auszugeben und eine Minute in anderes zu investieren.

Und wenn Du Dir durchliest, was für Murks die selbst zu ihren Schützerthemen geschrieben haben....
Das wird aber Politik(er) beeindrucken....

Wie man auch an den bisherigen Erfolgen des DAFV in diesen Gebieten sieht.
Wo haben sie geklagt, wo haben sie was erreicht?

Elbertiefung, Salzeinleitung Werra, WKW, Schutzgebiete AWZ, etc.?


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das genau ist das Problem, dass Angler nicht kapieren dass da entscheidende Dinge passieren, die direkten Einfluß auf das Angeln haben.
> Ich wäre froh, wenn die Verbände zur WRRL, dem Wassergesetz und dem Einspeisungsgesetz klare Stellung beziehen würden und am Beispiel der WRR bei der Politik die Erfüllung einfordern.
> Aber zu viele Angler wollen einfach nur angeln, in welchem Rechtsrahmen das stattfinden soll ist denen egal. Da müsste man ja mal was lesen ausser der "AnglerBild" und sich mit Politik auseinandersetzen.
> Also  gibt es Verbände die das tun sollten. Aber weils den Anglern egal ist und die Verbandsfunktionäre Angler sind oder waren beisst sich die Katze wieder in den Schwanz.



Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit.
So manche LFV haben dies auch nicht kapiert.
Es soll da gewisse Mauscheleien mit einem Grünen Umweltminister geben.

(Und wenn man sich die Anzahl der Wasserkraftwerke in DE anschaut..hat  dies vielen LFV und VDSF/ DAFv auch lange nicht interessiert)

Auch halte ich wenig von diesem Mantra "Angler wollen nur Angeln" nichts.
Wenn vernünftige Politik vom DAFv zu den LFV und von dort zu den Vereinen etc... betrieben wird.
Besteht von sehr vielen Anglern interesse auch genau zu solchen Themen. 
Aber diese ständige gewollte Verblödung der Angler, dieses arrogante von oben herab...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Dieser Wahlpüfstein kann nur von einem völlig Ahnungslosen verfasst worden sein. Keinerlei Kenntnis der Materie, der rechtlichen Zuordnungen und tatsächlichen Bedürfnisse.

Am Besten hat mir daher die zweite Hälfte der Seite 5 gefallen. Da steht nix!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



deep down schrieb:


> am besten hat mir daher die zweite hälfte der seite 5 gefallen. Da steht nix!



#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Die Deutsche Anglerschaft befindet sich auf der Titanic,diese dümpelt jetzt schon seit grob 35j. über die Meere.

Nur wo man uns damals darauf eingeladen hat mit Versprechungen von guten Wein und guten Essen,hat man nur ganz ganz wenigen erzählt das man ein kleines Loch unterhalb der Wasserlinie gebohrt hat.
Man hat uns zwar damit auf die Reise geschickt wissend wie unwissend das dieses Loch irgendwann größer wird ,aber das hat damals niemand gejuckt.

Nun hat die Titanic extreme Schlagseite und mehr und mehr verstehen was da lief und läuft,ein paar letzte sitzen zwar immer noch im Maschinenraum und versuchen das mittlerweile 1m große Loch mit Holz und Stopfen irgendwie abzudichten......werden aber feststellen müssen das der Druck von draussen zu hoch ist und werden wie immer im Leben irgendwie ihren Ars...retten bevor der Kahn schließlich komplett Absäuft.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Einen Fünfer setze ich darauf, dass ganz zufällig die FDP sehr ausführlich auf diesen Murks-Wahlprüfstein antworten wird...
|rolleyes


----------



## Deiwel666 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Es ist ein Desaster dass sich die FDP in vielen Regionen als doch recht anglerfreundlich präsentiert. Tut sie tatsächlich. Und dann haben wir eine Chefanglerin die eine anglerfeindliche Politik betreibt, die selbst den alten VDSF Veteranen beeindruckt.

Das Ding (Wahlprüfstein) ist doch ein Witz, fachlich recherchiert von einem Grundschüler der zum ersten mal "schwarz geangelt" hat. 
Wenn das alle Fragen und Themen sind die uns Angler in Deutschland betreffen, dann muss es uns ja gut gehen.

Natura 2000:
Projekt ist schon 25 Jahre alt. Bis heute gab es keine erkennbare Vertretung für Angler in dieser Hinsicht. Das Kormoranproblem deckt sich in etwa mit der FFH Richtlinie... Das Wort FFH lese ich aber in dem Prüfkrümel nicht. Ebenso weing dass die Vergrämung von Kormoranen in FFH- Gebieten eben nicht ohne fast unerfüllbare Auflagen möglich ist. Oder kann mir mal jermand erklären wie lokal begrenzt zu verstehen ist?

Aalfangverordnung:
Auch schon 10 Jahre alt. Kann mich auch hier nicht an Stellungnahmen oder Gutachten erinnern, die die Politik bisher wahrgenommen hat.

Für mich bleibt das Fazit zu ziehen, dass hier wieder getrickst, getarnt und gemauschelt und am besten alles verschleiert werden soll.
Und sowas zu einer Bundestagswahl...

Es grüßt ein Hetzer....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

Deiwel666 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Desaster dass sich die FDP in vielen Regionen als doch recht anglerfreundlich präsentiert. Tut sie tatsächlich. Und dann haben wir eine Chefanglerin die eine anglerfeindliche Politik betreibt, die selbst den alten VDSF Veteranen beeindruckt.



Gero Hocker z. B. - zwar "nur" Landtagsabgeordneter (NDS), aber ein FDPler der sich hart und konkret für Angler und Angeln einsetzt.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...=FORID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Gero+Hocker&sa=Suche

Oder Fred Bullinger, auch FDP, aus B-W:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...of=FORID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Bullinger&sa=Suche

Es gibt auch anglerfreundliche CDUler:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...ORID%3A9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=g%E4dechen+&sa=Suche

Selbst manche SPDler :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...of=FORID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=sellering&sa=Suche

Auch Linke:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...zj&cof=FORID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=korte&sa=Suche
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/e3HU0fpReB4

Grüne und Frau Rodust (SPD) (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...j&cof=FORID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Rodust&sa=Suche) kann man dagegen wohl als im allgemeinen anglerfeindlich sehen.

Warum sich die FDP mit guten Leuten wie Bullinger und Hocker nicht endlich der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan entledigt, um als anglerfreundliche Partei glaubwürdig(er) zu werden, kann ich nicht beurteilen.......

Wichtiger, als was die Parteien auf diesen bescheuerten Wahlprüfstein vom DAFV antworten, wird eh sein, was hier antworten, bei dem, was eher Angler interessiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746


----------



## smithie (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gero Hocker z. B. - zwar "nur" Landtagsabgeordneter (NDS), aber ein FDPler der sich hart und konkret für Angler und Angeln einsetzt.


Magst Du ihn nicht mal bitten, ein Wörtchen mit seiner Parteien-Kollegin H-K zu sprechen?!


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Zitat aus Wahlprüfstein: http://files.dafv.de/Wahlpruefsteine2017.pdf

"Ältere und somit große Tiere
müssen laut Gesetz, wenn sie geangelt werden, auch entnommen werden. "


Welches Gesetz ist hier gemeint? (Ist das zuviel verlangt, das Gesetz mit anzugeben)
Ich stimme dem nicht zu, da es im LAV BRB eine völlig andere Aussage dazu gibt! Wo zurücksetzen und sogar die Hälterung erlaubt ist.

Leider ist allgemein bekannt, das es seitens des DAFV  immer widersprüchliche Aussagen gibt. Es liegt oft der Vermutung nah, das dort unwissende, evtl. sogar keine aktiven Angler dort die Entscheider sind.

Zitat:
4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages, zu hältern. 

Quelle:
http://www.lav-bdg.de/content/gewässerordnung


Meine weiteren Überlegungen:
Wenn es tatsächlich diese Verbotsgesetz gibt und höhere Gesetze mehr Wert sind als die Landesgesetze, dann gilt das LAV BRB Gesetz/Verordnung nicht.
Regelungen aus der Gewässerordnung dann auch nicht, wenn diese bereits im DAFV geregelt sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Es liegt oft der Vermutung nah, das dort unwissende, evtl. sogar keine aktiven Angler dort die Entscheider sind.


Wer sollte dem widersprechen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Bei der Geschäftsführertagung des DAFV, wo wir nachfragten ob wir das Protokoll veröffentlichen dürfen, waren auch die Wahlprüfsteine des DAFV Thema...

Begeisterung hielt sich in Grenzen, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren...

Im Protokoll steht dazu unter anderem:
> zu weit weg von der Basis
> eher für Vorstände interessant
> zu umweltlastig
> etc. pp....

War ja (siehe hier Eingangsposting hier) schon immer mein Reden...

Schön, dass diese Geschäftsführer das auch erkennen...

Schlecht, dass sie weiterhin diesen anglerfeindlichen und naturschützenden Rest-DAFV am Leben halten..

Ein Beispiel, wie man einen Wahlprüfstein am Angeln und Anglern ausrichtet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Ein Einsehen, das schlecht gearbeitet wurde,
würde bedeuten, dass man Lehren daraus zieht und das Handeln zukünftig verändert.

Ich sehe die Fähigkeit, solche Konsequenzen beim DAFV zu ziehen, als nicht gegeben an.

Aber man darf auch die "Besserwisser" mal näher betrachten,
und schauemal auf die Seiten einiger Mitglieds-Landesverbände,  deren GFs den Wahlprüfstein des DAF ja anscheinend mit den Hinweisen



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > zu weit weg von der Basis
> > eher für Vorstände interessant
> > zu umweltlastig
> > etc. pp....


kritisieren;
völlig egal, sucht euch selbst welche aus.

Was findet man da denn für eine Art Informationsstrang?

Etwas für Angler interessantes?
Oder etwas in dieser Art:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > zu weit weg von der Basis
> > eher für Vorstände interessant
> > zu umweltlastig
> > etc. pp....



Die können es (fast) ALLE nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Lachen oder Weinen?  Wahlprüfstein DAFV*

Dem würde ich nicht widersprechen wollen..


----------

